# Verkaufe GAMER PC AMD PHENOM  II x4 3,2 GHz + 24 Zoll TFT uvm. !!!



## snuffyd626 (3. April 2011)

Verkauft wird er weil wir mehr Platz brauchen und uns daher ein Laptop kaufen. 


Der PC hat absulute high-end Marken Teile verbaut. 

Details: 


CPU: AMD PHENOM II X4 mit 3,2 GHZ 
MAINBORD: GIGABYTE GA-790FXTA- UD5 
(mit USB 3.0 und SATA 3 !!!) 
RAM: Kingston Hyper X 4GB (CL7) passiv gekühlt 

GRAFIKKARTE: GIGABYTE GTX460 OC 1 GB GDDR5 PCIe 
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint 
1000 GB SATA II 
TFT: ACER 24 Zoll WIDE SCREEN TFT 

ausserdem: Marken 
Netzteil von beQuiet, Marken BIG TOWER von inWin mit echt noblen extras (dämmung 
ab Werk), Marken DVD Brenner von LG mit lightScript und und und. 

Zu dem 
ganzen Packet verkaufe ich auch meine Funk Maus- und Tastatur und das original 
Windows XP Profesional mit org. Key ! 

Auf alle teile habe ich noch eine 
Rechnung mit Garantie ausser auf die CPU !!! 

Kann gerne auch angesehen 
werden. 

WER GERNE NUR DEN RECHNER KAUFEN WOLLEN WÜRDE KANN MICH GERNE 
AUCH KONTAKTIEREN !!!! 

Bilder können hier angehsehen werden:

http://img858.imageshack.us/img858/9224/45666486.png
http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/4485/56327067.png
http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/8275/19339501.png
http://img857.imageshack.us/img857/2865/56738505.png


----------



## xarek (4. April 2011)

hi! 
wieviel willst du für den pc haben?


----------



## smooth1980 (20. April 2011)

ACER 24 Zoll WIDE SCREEN TFT  interessiert mich ! Schicke mir doch bitte deine Preisvorstellung zu ! Danke im Voraus. MFG


----------



## xarek (20. April 2011)

wieviel willste für den pc haben?
schick mir mal bitte ne pm mit einer preisvorstellung


----------

